# So happy I'm an only child...



## Phantom (Jan 15, 2014)

So, who here has siblings? Do you get along with your siblings? Are they older than you? Younger? If you're an only do you wish you had siblings or are you happy to be an only? Ever wonder what it would be like to have a twin?



For me, I have a llittle half brother, but we didn't grow up together. I was adopted and didn't see him after for over eight years. We keep in contac now though, texting and facebook mostly. I sort of wish we were closer.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 15, 2014)

I am an only child. I used to wish that I had a sibling around, because I got very lonely, but then I later realized that if I had a sibling around, that would be terrible because I would have to share everything, like the computer. Since I don't have a sibling, I can be on the internet all day by myself, and no one will yell at me to let them have a turn at my computer.

When I was young, though, and my family was still living in Maryland, there was a Chinese girl who lived with us because her family were still in China and...it was kind of like foster parenting, I guess? Anyway, I kind of consider her my sister, but that's not really the same because when I was three we moved away and I didn't really see her more than once per every three years after that.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 15, 2014)

I have three brothers, I'm the oldest.  They're all pretty easy to get along with except one, who I'm pretty sure would feel no guilt in killing me.

I think having a twin would be super cool!


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 15, 2014)

I have one younger brother, who's like, a year and three months younger than me. We're basically twins! He's my best friend, it's lovely. Would recommend. 

But I like being the oldest since I read somewhere (this is a science fact) that eldest children have higher IQs. Which is true, because I am obviously a genius. Unfortunately I also get blamed for everything because I have more capacity for evil in my smarter brain, but you know, gotta take the bad with the good...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a little brother who's 2 years younger. We get along well and are pretty good friends.

As for having a twin, that would be fun, I think.


----------



## Vholvek (Jan 15, 2014)

I have an older brother, who you probably know, and two younger brothers. Older brother is get-along-with-able. He's pretty much like the only brother who doesn't completely wish I was never born. Then there's my 9 y.o. brother who I would probably use as a shooting target if I was allowed. My youngest brother, eh he's a punk. I think having a twin would suck, because everyone would always call you the wrong name and it would really tick me off.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 15, 2014)

Arcaninacuno said:


> I think having a twin would suck, because everyone would always call you the wrong name and it would really tick me off.


No one said anything about it being an identical twin.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 15, 2014)

i have one younger sister and one younger brother
when i still lived with my sister i fucking hated her but after she moved out she became a decent human being
and my brother likes a lot of the same stuff i do so wow actually having someone outside the internet to talk about stuff with!

also i am according to my dad easily the most trustworthy of the three of us which is good for being able to do whatever (and have been able to do whatever since i was like, 15) but it also means i sometimes have to go babysit my brother because he's an idiot (he's nearly 14 come on). never mind that we now live in different towns and my sister lives way closer.

would not want a twin.


----------



## Flora (Jan 15, 2014)

Two sisters, one older and one younger! Most of the time we're chill. They're the only ones in the family that know that I'm not straight, and I talked to my older sister about my sexuality issues (and in exchange she asks for help in figuring out hers.)

Being the middle kid sucks sometimes, but I like the family dynamic, cause I'm not the first one going through college and all that stress, and I won't be the last.

Being a twin would be rad though.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 15, 2014)

I have five younger siblings. Aside from one we get along pretty well.

That being said I absolutely hated them all while I lived with them. Meh.


----------



## Karousever (Jan 15, 2014)

I have one younger brother, we are 8 years apart (he turned 9 yesterday and I turn 17 in six days). I think I WOULD get along with him, if he wasn't purposely annoying. Like, I mean, he literally tries. The only person to get him to stop being a jerk is my scary father. I sort of hate the child 80% of the time. But if he ever hits any sort of maturity maybe we'll get along well.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a younger sister who's 12, turning 13 in February. She played Pokémon during D/P. We're like polar opposites; she likes being out with her friends, I like being on the internet, she likes One Direction, I loathe them, and on and on. The downside of being the oldest is that you have to be the one that tests the waters, _especially_ with teachers, basically buttering them up for my sister.

One thing I'd really like is having an older brother. Many of the kids in my graduating class have older brothers in 11th or 12th. Although sometimes I think about it, and having an older brother would mean a different me, probably, and I wouldn't trade that for the world.


----------

